# Black Eagle Arrows partners with the Pope & Young Club.



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE








Black Eagle Arrows partners with the Pope & Young Club.

Chatfield, MN - June 30, 2014 – The
Pope & Young Club is proud to announce Black Eagle Arrows as it’s newest Corporate Partner.

“Black Eagle Arrows is proud to partner with The Pope & Young Club in its effort to
lead the way in Bowhunting and Archery preservation,” says Randy Kitts President of Black Eagle
Arrows. “At Black Eagle Arrows we are strong advocates of the mission The Pope and Young Club
built on conservation, protecting our heritage and a sport that so many love so much.”


“Black Eagle Arrows never hesitated when offered the chance to support the Pope & Young Club
and it’s mission to protect and defend bowhunting and North American big game,” says Rick
Mowery Communications and Marketing Manager for the Pope & Young Club. “Black Eagle
Arrows has stepped up and joined a rapidly growing list of companies committed to bowhunting
and preserving our bowhunting heritage! We are very proud to be associated with companies like
Black Eagle Arrows who are not only bowhunters themselves, but have the vision to help preserve
bowhunting for future generations!”

The Corporate Partners Program allows manufacturers an opportunity to work with the Pope & Young Club to 
protect and defend bowhunting and wildlife conservation 
across North America.

Established in 1961, the Pope and Young Club is a nonprofit
North American conservation and bowhunting
organization dedicated to the promotion and protection
of our bowhunting heritage, hunting ethics and wildlife
conservation. The Club also maintains the universally
recognized repository for the records and statistics on North American big game animals harvested
with a bow and arrow.

For information on the Pope & Young Corporate Partners Program, please contact:
Rick Mowery @ email: [email protected], Ph: 989.884.3800
or contact the Pope and Young Club, Box 548, Chatfield, MN 55923 • Ph: 507.867.4144

https://www.facebook.com/PopeAndYoungClub
https://twitter.com/PopeYoungClub
https://www.youtube.com/user/PopeAndYoungClub
http://instagram.com/popeandyoungclub

AT NEWS


----------



## blackdog7 (May 26, 2013)

Why does the Pope and Young club oppose crossbows? And why Black Eagle sells a lot of crossbow arrows, so why are they supporting Pope and Young?


----------

